# kaufen oder warten? analoge SLR



## dermike (8. April 2004)

Hi!

ich lese nun schon einige Zeit mit und hab echt ne Menge Infos hier bekommen.

Jetzt brauch ich aber mal euren Rat:

Was ist für einen analog Photographie-Anfänger die sinnvollere Alternative:

a) eine (alte) EOS 10 mit einfachem Zoom Objektiv (28-105mm, f=1:4-5,6)  ~250€

b) eine (neuere) EOS 300V und zusätzlich Objektiv suchen/kaufen

oder habt ihr evtl. einen ganz anderen Vorschlag?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe,

Gruß,
mike


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (8. April 2004)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie das bei der 300V ist, aber ich würde eine alte Kamera doch den neuen, günstigen SLR's (300 & 3000er Serie) vorziehen. Die sind 1. robuster und 2. kann man viel mehr lernen, in Sachen Belichtung, Blende und Fokus.

Außerdem kann man alte Kameras durch ihre Robustheit noch phänomenal zur Selbstverteidigung missbrauchen ... 

Als Einstiegsbuch kann ich das hier noch empfehlen: http://www.tutorials.de/shop/3453179757/Andreas_Feiningers_gro_e_Fotolehre.html

Ein paar Sachen mögen veraltet sein, jedoch werden immer noch viele grundlegende Sachen des Fotografierens erklärt - wirklich empfehlenswert.


----------



## finzer (15. April 2004)

Hi,

Also wen es dir ums "erlernen" der Fotografie geht würd ich dir ne gebrauchte ältere Spiegelreflex anraten. z.B. ne Canon AE1, die bekommst schon ab 30€ gebraucht.

Willst du jedoch auch mal im Urlaub schnell ein paar Bilder machen und trotzdem nicht auf eine Spiegelreflex verzichten so würd ich dir ne neuere empfehlen.
Klar sind die etwas anfälliger als die Anfängermodelle jedoch hast du dort manuelle Einstellmöglichkeiten und einfache Programmeinstellungen auf einmal.

Was hast du denn genau mit der Kamera vor?

Gruss Finzer


----------



## DrFloyd (15. April 2004)

bei einer alten "selbstverteidigungs" slr hast du den zusätzlichen vorteil, dass du relativ günstig an festbrennweiten rankommst,. die sind meiner meinung nach einfach besser als zoomobjektive. der lerneffekt ist mit festbrennweiten auch grösser.


----------



## dermike (16. April 2004)

Also im Vordergrund steht schon das grundsätzliche Erlernen des Photographierens. Nebenher ist es natürlich toll, wenn man mal eben schnell ein paar Photos machen möchte und dann entsprechende Automatiken mit an Board hat (oder seh ich das falsch?)

ein paar Fragen hab ich noch: 

a) hab mir jetzt mal die Größenordnung der EOS 10 / EOS 100 / EOS 50E angeschaut, die liegen in meinem preislichen Rahmen und scheinen recht gut geeignet zu sein, für das, was ich machen möchte - okay?

b) kann ich auf einer Autofokus Kamera keine Festbrennweiten nutzen?

c) hat jemand eine Übersicht dieser ganzen verschiedenen Anschlußtypen (EF, FD, T2, ?) gibt es zu jedem einen Adapter?

d) was ist an einer Festbrennweite besser (vom Lerneffekt und vom Photographischen) im Gegensatz zu einem Zoomobjektiv?

e) woran erkenne ich ein "gutes" Objektiv?

Danke schonmal,
Gruß,
mike


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (16. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dermike _
> *Also im Vordergrund steht schon das grundsätzliche Erlernen des Photographierens. Nebenher ist es natürlich toll, wenn man mal eben schnell ein paar Photos machen möchte und dann entsprechende Automatiken mit an Board hat (oder seh ich das falsch?)*



Ja, dass beides möglich ist, kann nicht schaden.  ... dafür hab ich an meiner AE-1 Program die sogenannten Program-Modi (autom. Belichtungszeit / Blende manuell oder autom. Belichtungszeit / autom. Blende). Das heißt, ich muss nur noch Blende und/oder den Fokus einstellen. Ist in vielen Situationen echt praktisch.



> *b) kann ich auf einer Autofokus Kamera keine Festbrennweiten nutzen?*



Doch sicher, geht natürlich auch.



> *c) hat jemand eine Übersicht dieser ganzen verschiedenen Anschlußtypen (EF, FD, T2, ?) gibt es zu jedem einen Adapter?*



Was ich dazu sagen kann ist, dass die FD-Objektive zu den alten Kameras von Canon passen (AE1, etc.) und die EF-Objektive zu den neuen Kameras (EOS-Serie, etc.)



> *e) woran erkenne ich ein "gutes" Objektiv?*



Es sollte auf jeden Fall eine gute Lichtstärke haben (unter 2,4, super wäre noch unter 2).


----------



## caimattiolo (25. April 2004)

*Einsteiger*

Hi,

ich denke, der Tip mit der Canon AE-1 ist super. Die Kamera bietet manuelle Zeit- und Blendeneinstellung und wenn wirklich benötigt ein Programm. Um zu lernen, ist das meiner Meinung nach die ideale Kombination - so begreifst man Zusammenhänge. Dabei sollte ein Sortiment an Festbrennweiten gute Dienste leisten, vielleicht 24 mm, 50 mm und ein 200er Tele  - für Porträts gilt im Kleinbildformat ein 80 mm als erste Wahl. Ich halte nichts von Zooms, schlafen nur die Füße ein und zudem ist jede Menge Glas im Objektiv. Nur ein Tip am Rand: Leg mal vier Glasscheiben übereinnander - puhh.... Ein gutes Zoom kostet deshalb richtig Kohle! Du solltest noch darauf achten, dass die Objektive recht lichtstark sind. Die genannten Sachen gibt es in Zeiten der Digitalisierung recht günstig. Die Leute schmeißen ja derzeit oft gutes Equipment raus und tauschen es gegen Schrott ein (ebay, brenner-fotozeitung etc.). Dann gilt es: Raus und Fotografieren sowie jede Menge Fotos anderer Leute angucken - die hier ganz oben aufgefürhten Webbsiten sind da ein Anfang,

Gruß Caimattiolo

http://www.detlefsuske.com


----------



## Nacron (3. Mai 2004)

Ich kann caimattiolo nur zustimmen da ich selber im Besitz einer Canon AE-1 Programm bin und mit ihr super zurecht komme und viel lerne 

Meine Cousine hatt sich eine EOS 300 gekauft und kannte noch nicht einmal blende und verschlusszeit ... was meiner Meinung nach nicht sinn der Sache ist zumindest nicht Sinn einer Spiegel Reflex ... 

Bei Ebay gucken und zuschlagen ...
Aber vorher noch bei Omas und Opas nachfragen nach alten Fotos ... (Leicas, Voigtländer ... ) die alten Kameras wie Leica sind Hochqualitativ und machen super geile Bilder ... 

Schönen Tag noch


----------

